# Anybody Need A Top Hand



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

I,m vastly underworked and about to lose it. Anybody need one of the best? Damn, anyone else need to vent.:yes:How is it where you are,ect..


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Im busier than a one armed paperhanger with a bad case of crabs right now. Dont know how long it will last but at the moment very busy.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Looking good here also have enough to get me into feb. can't say that much about some of the competition though..... Hee Hee , but i do have some good GC's that have lined up some good work , hopefully enough of this nickel an dime stuff... Just got a bank job after the vinyl is removed get to seal and text at a very lucrative price ... starting to see the upswing after the lull in the economy .. I think the turn around has begun ...


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Quality1st said:


> I,m vastly underworked and about to lose it. Anybody need one of the best? Damn, anyone else need to vent.:yes:How is it where you are,ect..


 Where are you located ????


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

should have read more posts ND I always figured there was a lot going on out there.... I know the pricing is a bit lower than here from a few of my buddies that go out there and work... but it is work right ? aren't they developing more oil fields out there or is that SD ? Horizontal drilling ? I would think that would boost the housing and apartment const. jobs .


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> Looking good here also have enough to get me into feb. can't say that much about some of the competition though..... Hee Hee , but i do have some good GC's that have lined up some good work , hopefully enough of this nickel an dime stuff... Just got a bank job after the vinyl is removed get to seal and text at a very lucrative price ... starting to see the upswing after the lull in the economy .. I think the turn around has begun ...



man good for you stilts...

here in northern california, still lookin dim, at least on my end. hearing feedback like yours, makes me think im not hustling right and not hitting the right avenues i should....

are you seeing this upswing in mostly residential or commercial?

im a mostly residential company, but feel like i need to hit commercial harder....


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

lots of work happening in vancouver.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Alright"*

Glad to hear some of you are busy. I,m in Grand Forks but i,m originally from Montana. I,v traveled quite a bit and come back here to be with my sweetie. I team up with a young guy here when i,m in town. He got behind on his big lifestyle and just burned me for 5K. In the old days , i would,ve been contemplating extreme payback. Now my first concern is trying to be a good person. Really hurt my feelings as he was a friend. We finished over a million bf togeather and he sacraficed me because he,s behind on his mortgage,ect.. I,m kinda the extra taper here, and my work is very respected, but nobody needs a hand right now. I usually work 7 days a week if i have the work and this is killing me. Alot of people don,t understand a working man. Its not just what we are its who we are.:yes: Thanks for listening and God bless.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i hope it picks up for you. i feel bad for saying there is work up here now


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Nothing is ever as good as it seems or as bad as it seems. Keep after it and you will make it through. They don't call us journeymen for nothing. If you have to travel to the work. Travel there until you don't have to anymore. If you make yourself busy that is how you will be. My guys hung 1200 sheets this week and I still went and hung a little 20 sheeter by myself at 3pm yesterday and then got a tape coat on it.
the work is there. You just have to find it.
Good luck. Keep leaning forward the whole way.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Thanks Rockdaddy*

Thanks for the post its truly sage advice and i needed that . If my printer wasn,t out of ink i print it out and put it in my truck, and on the wall. Just can,t seem to get motivated. Traveled so much, and had to build from scatch each time. Kinda burn out on the whole gotta prove yourself thing. A associate finisher friend of mine called and asked me to team up on a big project, so thank God for that. If i jump back in to this market, i,m gonna go for the lions share. I,m making up 3 by4 ft painted samples of my unique hand textures and plastercoat finishs. I do plastercoats that i can simulate any kind of slate or stone you bring me. Even can put in little fossil reliefs in the txture. Just gotta figure a faster way of doing the procedures so it can be affordable for the builders. We have 2 developers here that control most everything and i,m just going to drop off the samples and the prices and let them come to me. I do one display home here and they all are going to want it. They,re so far behind here we still spray popcorn on some executive type homes. Jeeezzzz Gonna offer them the same finishs i use do in Montana on superhomes for the ultra rich and famous. If i get the prices right it should be a no brainer for them. Anyway thanks again for the kick in the ass Rockdaddy i,ll try to get off mine and get back in it. :blink:


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

Quality, You busy?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

It sucks to hear that you're not busy, We've also seen the upswing. I'm sure it will come your way.


----------

